# My Training Rant!!!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I normally don't like to post negative threads or rants as I don't feel I have anything to really rant about but today, I've changed my mind!!!

As most of you know, I have 3 beautiful Goldens but this rant is dedicated to my 2 babies....Austin and Lincoln!!!!

Let's start with Austin.....first and foremost, he is a mommy's boy!! He is my baby and can do nothing wrong......most days!!! He is a wonderful, loving, smart boy. Training him is a joy as he learns quickly and loves to please. We've been working on rally-o type training, agility and some obedience (fronts, long stays, heeling, right and left finish, etc.). He performs these very well. He is not registerable with the CKC but I do hope to be able to get a PEN number for him so he could participate in rally-o and agility events.

Now Lincoln.....he is more of a daddy's boy (all play)!!! He too is a wonderful, loving, smart boy ....most days!! He is, however, a little more challenging on the training front. He is still so much a puppy and his focus isn't anywhere close to Austin's. Having said that, he does learn quickly and will perform but after 10 minutes, he's had enough! We are also working with him on rally-o type training and agility. The obedience is okay but definitely needs more work and diligence on my part. 

So......now for my rant!!! As smart as these guys are, I am totally befuddled as to why they......

ARE :banghead: HAVING :banghead: SO :banghead: MUCH :banghead: DIFFICULTY :banghead: FIGURING :banghead: OUT :banghead: LOOSE :banghead: LEASH :banghead: WALKING

We have used every tool and tried everything. I take them out alone, go up and down the streets, praising, treating, acting like a tree (looking like an idiot), etc!!!! Just when I think they've gotten it, off comes the halti/gentle leader and they're good for 3 houses and then it's back to normal OR a bunny pops up and all he%% breaks loose.:doh: I am soooo frustrated that this is the one thing I/we can't figure out and of course it's the one thing that's going to hold us back from participating in any competitions......I could just bawl somedays!!!

Anyway, that's my rant....nothing serious - just needed to vent!!!

Just wanted to add a couple of pics of Austin jumping...he really enjoys it!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*searches for a positive*

I know this isn't much of a consolation for your hand and elbow joints, but a pulling dog is usually a healthy dog..... ?

 

I was just about weeping with joy as my Jacks pulled me down our driveway and up the road on our way out for our evening walk the last few evenings. And yesterday he was doing his leaping two feet in the air to show off for dogs we passed. 

This summer has been miserable for both of us because of all of his gun/thunder phobias and I had to constantly encourage him to walk forward and he had no interest in any dogs. He was too busy trying to dodge the sky (he apparently thinks the sky is in danger of falling). 

One thing though - while most young dogs like to pull or lead the way on walks, they should know the difference when you are training them for competition. I wouldn't expect any dog to heel or pay perfect attention on a super long walk.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Have you tried a prong? 

Reason being is it teaches them not to pull if used correctly, it doesn't mask the issue by making it harder to pull. They start to pull, usually one pop will remind them of what's expected. Or even the discomfort of pulling or lunging on the end of the leash works. It's a negative for the 'negative' behavior, if they don't pull it doesn't happen. Combine that with rewards for walking nicely and most dogs figure it out quickly.

Usually I have the prong up high on the neck, right behind the ears, and just loose enough that if there's no pressure there's no correction. Using it this way my 2 year old who is about 25 pounds can walk Storee, who is very active and busy but has learned her manners. The same dog on a buckle collar would likely drag her to Mexico...

Lana


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I am soooo frustrated that this is the one thing I/we can't figure out and of course it's the one thing that's going to hold us back from participating in any competitions......I could just bawl somedays!!!


There's plenty of dogs out there completing that heeling beautifully but if not under command will nearly pull their owners arms out of socket. Not saying that it's right, but happens plenty.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> There's plenty of dogs out there completing that heeling beautifully *but if not under command will nearly pull their owners arms out of socket*. Not saying that it's right, but happens plenty.


....

....

....

....

... :doh:

So you saw my Jacks galloping across the parking lot into class, dragging me behind?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

One more rant for the day. I've been on this forum for over a year and still haven't figured out how to place posts from others into my 1 post (obviously not a good day for me)!!

Megora: I guess my boys are very healthy then!!! I don't expect perfection from them during our walks. I allow them to sniff, pee or whatever. I just don't want to be pulled down the streets. When I am training Austin out in the field, he's perfect on and off the leash so he apparently knows the difference.

Bender: We have used the prong. It worked for the most part but I was really hoping to get away from using it and went with the halti/gentle leader. However, I may have to resort to using it again with Lincoln...he's the bigger puller and he is VERY strong!

Loisiana: I've actually heard that before. I just really want my guys to be under control and well mannered when they're on a leash. 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

They are both still kinda young, aren't they? Under 2 years? And don't the male of the species mature later? Don't most males, if ever? Maybe just a bit more maturity and time?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Laurie said:


> One more rant for the day. I've been on this forum for over a year and still haven't figured out how to place posts from others into my 1 post (obviously not a good day for me)!!...



Click the "Quote" button bottom right corner of the post, that will open the Reply to Thread page and you can type your message. 

If you want to quote multiple posts, click the smaller button right next to the Quote button, then when have all the quotes chosen, click on the Post a Reply button on the bottom or top left of the screen.

I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who is still struggling with loose leash walking!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I felt your pain--I truly believed for the longest time that if I started my puppy off right by only using food/praise and not letting her pull ever that she wouldn't. Ha!

The only thing that has worked for me has been to buckle down and give a meaningful (but not harsh) correction and be consistent.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> I felt your pain--I truly believed for the longest time that if I started my puppy off right by only using food/praise and not letting her pull ever that she wouldn't. Ha!
> 
> The only thing that has worked for me has been to buckle down and give a meaningful (but not harsh) correction and be consistent.


 
Same with us. Lucy has only just begun to get the point. My correction is a smack on the bum with the end of her leash (not enough to hurt, just enough to get her attention). That, combined with the tree/ get back into a sit heel seem to be doing the trick. Horray! 

I feel for you!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I would like to blame their maturity. However, they have both been through 2 levels of obedience training, not too mention all of the time we spend with them. I've seen many dogs younger than them walking like well behaved dogs!!

Apparently it is something we are or are not doing properly. Just have to figure it out and be more consistent.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Dogs are so different...I spent some time at service dog organization where they specifically bred and selected for very low key dogs. They practically were born loose leash walkers (especially in comparison to my wild girl).

I love seeing people with guide dogs puppies--they are the most behaved and walk on such nice loose leashes at such a young age. Not only loose, but at a nice easy going heel. I think the training is pretty old-fashioned though: choke collars and jerks....


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Loose leash walking was the second hardest thing for Ranger to learn. (The hardest is listening to his recall when there's something more exciting happening - still working on it.) It took us SO long to achieve it and even now some walks are better than others. He never gets to the point of pulling anymore, but some walks I have to correct WAY more than others for him to "remember" to pay attention.

If it's any consolation, Ranger forgets his loose-leash walking when there's lots of dogs walking by or he's super excited. I can usually get him back...but I swear to god...sometimes it's like we haven't worked on it for a year. If we ever get to agility classes, I'm anticipating a lunging, pulling dog.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It will come! Danny had been through advanced training, therapy dog training and two levels of agility, but when he got excited he would pull. Now he's almost 4 and walks absolutely beautifully on a leash. Jasper used to pull some, but he hasn't pulled for over a year, again, right around the time he turned 3 1/2 or 4.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

We teach positive reinforcement classes and the dogs walk just as well in the real world as in the classroom under these circumstances:
- The same exact steps are implimented outdoors
- We have a good foundation inside before going outside
- A high value reinforce is used.
- We do not overface the dog. (This does NOT mean "don't ever take him out in public." but it does mean "don't take your dog 4 weeks into training to a huge public event and expect him to do well.
- Practice.

IS your walking with the head halter as good as you think it is? Imagine a loop of thread tied to the head halter ring. And imagine your leash clipped to, not the metal ring, but that thread. Would it break on your walks? Is your leash clip hanging straight down to the ground or is there a small amount of tension during walks?

I would highly recommend you set up a few private training sessions to work specifically on walking in your home environment. Control Unleashed classes may be helpful too.

Have you systematically introduced distractions to your walking training (as in, a rabbit running away is NOT under your control, you can't choose where he's going or when he moves. But if you set out a plate of food.. can you walk far away from it, back and forth, parallel, and gradually get closer until you are moving over it? Repeat with a few more new and exciting items? This gives your dog a framework for understanding distractions and what to do when faced with one... When my dogs see something they want, they move closer to me. Because they either are hoping I will release them to the something or that it's a trick and I just want them to look at it, but if they keep staring at me, they may get a treat. 

I sure wish those with walking problems lived closer to me. It's one of my favorite things to work on!


----------



## hardygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Roxy is about 8.5 months old and is also still having this problem. We had to resort to a gentle leader, which she hates, but it's the only way I'm able to walk her as she's strong enough to literally pull me down the street. Hopefully things will get better as they mature and the training continues!:crossfing


----------

